# RNS Coaltongue - Tactical or Skirmish?



## Siberys (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm currently prepping for the start of Island at the Axis of the World in the next week or two, and I've decided that for more minor combats, or for scenes where the focus is not on the combat itself, that I would run the fight as a skirmish instead of the normal tactical fight.

I got the idea for how to run a skirmish from this post on RPG.net.

My question; I'm going to do both the 'preview' session I'm going to run and the docker fight as skirmishes. Would the Coaltongue scene suffer if not presented tactically, but rather as a skirmish?


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm convinced it's perfectly possible to run any edition of D&D in nearly any encounter with just a simple map, instead of grid and minis. Your players just need to be comfortable with it.


----------



## Siberys (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't disagree at all; I just like to have a more solid set of guidelines to follow if I know ahead of time I'm going to be running a skirmishy fight. Eases the mindspace load on me, y'know?

I suppose I'll take that as a 'yes, it would work fine'. Hell, the Lighthouse scene does pretty much exactly the sort of thing that post I linked to describes, so there's precedent for 'major scene using stripped down gridless encounter build'

My one problem with the adventure so far is how big some of the maps are. That can be difficult to properly represent at tactical scale!


----------



## Marius Delphus (Sep 2, 2011)

Fluid 4e: Gridless Combat.

Rules I've pondered for just this sort of thing.


----------

